# 2007 NBA Playoffs 1st Rd: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz



## Dean the Master

Bets On! Nice Back Into Playoffs


----------



## Cornholio

*2007 NBA Playoffs: First Round*















*[52-30]**[51-31]*
*3-3*







*Alston | McGrady | Battier | Hayes | Yao*



*Rockets Bench*





























*Howard | Head | Mutombo | Snyder*





*Williams | Fisher | Kirilenko | Boozer | Okur*



*Jazz Bench*





























*Harpring | Giricek | Millsap | Brewer*



*Season Series*: *Jazz 3-1 Rockets*
Season Game 1 (November 1st) - EnergySolutions Arena
*Jazz 107*, Rockets 97

Season Game 2 (January 5th) - Toyota Center
*Rockets 100*, Jazz 87

Season Game 3 (April 1st) - Toyota Center
*Jazz 86*, Rockets 83

Season Game 4 (April 18th) - EnergySolutions Arena
*Jazz 101*, Rockets 91



*Stats Comparison*

Rockets 97.0, *Jazz 101.5* (Points Per Game)
*Rockets 92.1*, Jazz 98.6 (Points Per Game Allowed)
*Rockets +4.9*, Jazz +2.9 (Points Per Game Differential)
Rockets .445, *Jazz .474* (Field Goal Percentage)
*Rockets .429*, Jazz .455 (Field Goal Percentage Allowed)
*Rockets .372*, Jazz .335 (3-point Percentage)
*Rockets .351*, Jazz .355 (3-point Percentage Allowed)
*Rockets .753*, Jazz .743 (Free Throw Percentage)
Rockets 20.8, *Jazz 24.7* (Assists Per Game)
Rockets 19.4, *Jazz 18.9* (Assists Per Game Allowed)
Rockets +1.4, *Jazz +5.8* (Assists Per Game Differential)
*Rockets 43.3*, Jazz 42.5 (Rebounds Per Game)
Rockets 40.8, *Jazz 37.0* (Opponents' Rebounds Per Game)
Rockets +2.5, *Jazz +5.5* (Rebound Differential)
Rockets 4.1, Jazz 4.1 (Blocks Per Game)
*Rockets 4.3*, Jazz 5.3 (Opponents' Blocks per Game)
*Rockets 7.1*, Jazz 7.0 (Steals Per Game)
*Rockets 7.0*, Jazz 7.6 (Opponents' Steals per Game)
*Rockets 14.2*, Jazz 15.6 (Turnovers Per Game)
Rockets 14.2, *Jazz 15.0* (Turnovers forced Per Game)

















*Team Leaders*
*Yao (25.0) [PPG] Boozer (20.9)
Yao (9.4) [RPG] Boozer (11.7)
McGrady (6.5) [APG] Williams (9.3)*​


----------



## Cornholio

*Series Analysis*

This series is going to be very competitive. Matchups between the No. 4 and No. 5 seeds almost always put two of the best caliber teams with near equal talent together. It usually is the most competitive series you can find. The battle that they had for the home court advantage, which Houston eventually claimed, was important. A lot of people say home court is not important until the seventh game, but I have always felt that it was important for each game. If you didn’t think it was important, you didn’t reach the seventh game. This series could be one of those that goes seven games.

Another factor you have to keep in mind when talking about these two teams is injuries because they both had their fair share during the season with superstars out of the lineup. If Yao, McGrady, Boozer or Kirilenko were to go down during the series, it would hurt each ballclub.

Finally, I think there is going to be a lot of half court play, which means there is going to be a lot of rugged play. You’ve got two teams here, one team leads the league in defensive rebounding – Houston – while Utah is near the top in offensive rebounding. That calls for a lot of scrums and a lot of work for the officials underneath the basket. I think that is where you’ll see Utah try to take the game physically. I think both of these clubs are capable of keeping each other from running, but if one team is able to get a running game going, that is going to be an important surprise factor.

*WHAT TO EXPECT: JAZZ*

The Jazz have had great success against Houston (3-1) this season. They’re last game at Houston, they came from behind, getting most of their points inside off the boards, and pulled out an 86-83 win. I think you’ll see Fisher try to penetrate. He is capable of getting to the foul line a lot. Williams is a great point guard and the same way. The teams that have been able to penetrate and get inside and go at Houston have been able to get to the foul line and create opportunities.

On the defensive side of the ball, Utah has a problem. They can’t match up one on one with Yao. They’re going to have to do a lot of cheating. The teams that have double and triple-teamed Yao have had more success than those who have tried to play in front of him or play him legitimately with one man. Utah has a problem size-wise. I think they are going to make Yao prove that he can handle the attack underneath. They’ll try to run, beat him downcourt and set a pace for Yao where they’ll get him in to foul trouble and resting on his knees every once in a while. The big factor is whether Fisher or Williams is big enough to take McGrady when he goes to work in the post.

*WHAT TO EXPECT: ROCKETS*

Offensively, they’re an inside-out attack and that is the way they’ll go. They’ll bring it to Yao as much as they can. If Utah goes to the triple-teaming and so forth, you are going to see a lot of three-point shots out of the corners from Shane Battier, Rafer Alston (who set the record for most three-pointers by a Rocket), and Luther Head (a very good three-point shooter) coming off the bench. The Rockets will start off going to Yao and if it doesn’t work there, then McGrady, who is a very good driver and outside shooter, will have the green light. Provided his back holds up, you’ll see a lot of McGrady in this series.

Defensively, Yao is going to have a problem with Mehmet Okur because he is probably the best three-point shooting center in the NBA (38.4%) He’ll step out and shoot them like he’s a two guard. Yao is going to have a problem there coming out, which will also hold true for his backup, Dikembe Mutombo, when he is in there.
*
COACHING PHILOSOPHY:*

You can talk about these coaches together because they rely a lot on their teaching of their defense and the use of disciplined offenses. You won’t see much scatterbrained play at the offensive end and you’ll see an awful lot of aggressive defensive play. With both being defensive-minded coaches, I know that they shudder at penetration. They don’t allow much penetration and they don’t allow much true one-on-one. I think their defenses will have to do a lot against the pick and roll. I think they’ll be tested there.

Both coaches are very capable of making adjustments game to game. Jerry has a lot of experience. I’ve coached two series against him, once when he was in Chicago and once when he was in Utah, and he’s very good at adjusting game to game. He’ll substitute during the game and his decisions are very good. With Jeff, you are going to see a guy who has really been hungry to get a team past the first round and who is very, very prepared. There won’t be any surprises for his team. He’ll use a very tight rotation, eight players usually. You’re going to see Jeff really, really pushing his team into an inside-out offense with Yao. They do a great job of that. His adjustments will have to be made after he sees how they hold up on the boards with Utah. There won’t be many surprises, but you’ll see some changes defensively as the series goes on. 

Link


_Credit to *Ninjatune* for the teams' logos.
Credit to *unluckyseventeen* for the teams' stats._


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Hayes is gonna get his lunch eaten by Okur or Boozer.. whichever one he has to try to defend. The sensible thing would to be assigning Yao on Boozer since Boozer's range extends only to about 15 feet, but either way Hayes has a big assignment in front of him. If Houston puts Hayes on Boozer and Yao on Okur then they are going to get torched by both of them.

Also, in the previous matchups they had Battier TRYING to guard Boozer. I say trying because Battier was really having a hard time competing with him since Boozer plays a lot bigger than he really is.

This should be an interesting series, defensively, for both teams.


----------



## lingi1206

I WAIT THIS FOR TOO LONG LETS GO PLAYOFFS!!! i was day dreaming through the whole week just thinking about the playoffs :mad2: just so PUMPED! BRING IT! :banghead: 

P.S i even went and order the channels like $30 a month just so i can watch the game and in HD its going to be so sweet :rock:


----------



## hroz

Great game thread cornholio
unlucky 
We are going great Hayes can handle Okur dont worry about that what you need to worry about is Boozer or Okur stopping Yao on the offensive end 
PS it was Yao on Boozer on April 1st.
It will be Yao again on Boozer first playoff game I dont think you will be able to stop Yao, Yao did a great job stopping Boozer. (until the 4th when Yao tired ofcourse)
Also Deke I think will spend minutes on Boozer and Juwan on Okur for our bench.


I cant wait for this game to start. So so excited.....
Deron cant be allowwed room to roam again.......

Ps time to merge the threads
2007 NBA Playoffs 1st Rd: Houston Rockets vs. Utah Jazz 
vBooke Game ! VS JAZZ (Temp Game title) 
Utah presents a tough matchup 

Any moderators???????


----------



## CrackerJack

unluckyseventeen said:


> *Hayes is gonna get his lunch eaten by Okur or Boozer*.. whichever one he has to try to defend. The sensible thing would to be assigning Yao on Boozer since Boozer's range extends only to about 15 feet, but either way Hayes has a big assignment in front of him. If Houston puts Hayes on Boozer and Yao on Okur then they are going to get torched by both of them.
> 
> Also, in the previous matchups they had Battier TRYING to guard Boozer. I say trying because Battier was really having a hard time competing with him since Boozer plays a lot bigger than he really is.
> 
> This should be an interesting series, defensively, for both teams.


then yao will drop some sick plays causing boozer and okur to regurgitate then well we'll leave it at that:biggrin: 

i think utah fans are underestimating chucky, he may be hiding something from us, say a 20,20 performance hopefully


----------



## houst-mac

It's T-MAAAAAAAAAC and YAAAAOOO time BABY!!!!!!!!!!

We need to set the tune for this series right away and kick the Jazz's butt in the first game. I'm confident with our defense and i dont think that we're going to have troubles stopping Boozer and Okur, our team defense is great and if we double we know how to rotate. I know that Jeff has created some interesting tactics to eliminate Boozer and Okur.


----------



## Yao Mania

IT'S ON! Can't wait to see T-Mac and Yao, they're both ready to go crazy... good or bad, that awaits to be seen.

Head and Hayes gets their first taste of playoff action. Kinda a side story that's forgotten but the Illini trio of Head, Deron, and Dee Brown are all present in this series (though Brown's not likely to get much playing time). Head and Deron are both big time clutch players, they're gonna be a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## @[email protected]

Im really pumped, last night i even cant fall sleep!:bananallama: 
Go rockets!


----------



## bronx43

unluckyseventeen said:


> Hayes is gonna get his lunch eaten by Okur or Boozer.. whichever one he has to try to defend. The sensible thing would to be assigning Yao on Boozer since Boozer's range extends only to about 15 feet, but either way Hayes has a big assignment in front of him. If Houston puts Hayes on Boozer and Yao on Okur then they are going to get torched by both of them.
> 
> Also, in the previous matchups they had Battier TRYING to guard Boozer. I say trying because Battier was really having a hard time competing with him since Boozer plays a lot bigger than he really is.
> 
> This should be an interesting series, defensively, for both teams.


I said it once, but I'll say it again. Outside of Boozer, Utah really has no one that can take it one-on-one consistently. Therefore, defense against Utah isn't so much individual matchups, but team defense against Sloan's perfected pick-and-roll plays and various screens and cuts. Hayes against Okur is absolutely okay for Houston as long as Hayes doesn't make mental mistakes during defensive rotations. Okur isn't a great one-on-one scorer. As long as Chuck can put a hand in his face, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Krimzon

Playoff time! I have a feeling that we will win Game 1. T-Mac and Yao are going to get 20+ points.


----------



## xray

Interesting and emphatic quote by T-Mac on the halftime report. “If we don’t get out of the first round, it’s on me.”

Of course, you’re waiting for a startling statement, like “I’m done” or something... 

:cheers:


----------



## PriceIsWright

Win


----------



## unluckyseventeen

bronx43 said:


> I said it once, but I'll say it again. Outside of Boozer, Utah really has no one that can take it one-on-one consistently. Therefore, defense against Utah isn't so much individual matchups, but team defense against Sloan's perfected pick-and-roll plays and various screens and cuts. Hayes against Okur is absolutely okay for Houston as long as Hayes doesn't make mental mistakes during defensive rotations. Okur isn't a great one-on-one scorer. As long as Chuck can put a hand in his face, I'm a happy camper.



Aha! You have just identified the reason Utah has one of the most efficient offenses in the NBA. The only time they go 1-on-1 is if one player has a big advantage over another. Example - if they play Harpring at the 2 guard they will post him on whoever is in that position ALL GAME LONG. Hope, for your sake that Luther doesn't get picked on by Matt because he's a big guy and pushes small guards around all the time.

However! The one reason they have such an efficient offense is because everyone is involved in the offense at all times. If you look at Utah's offense 1-on-1 and say "we can match up with them player for player" then you're wrong. Watch how active the team is on the offensive end. It's missed assignments or just good execution that gets Utah points, not 1-on-1 play unless they feel it's a better decision.


----------



## PriceIsWright

unluckyseventeen said:


> Aha! You have just identified the reason Utah has one of the most efficient offenses in the NBA. The only time they go 1-on-1 is if one player has a big advantage over another. Example - if they play Harpring at the 2 guard they will post him on whoever is in that position ALL GAME LONG. Hope, for your sake that Luther doesn't get picked on by Matt because he's a big guy and pushes small guards around all the time.
> 
> However! The one reason they have such an efficient offense is because everyone is involved in the offense at all times. If you look at Utah's offense 1-on-1 and say "we can match up with them player for player" then you're wrong. Watch how active the team is on the offensive end. It's missed assignments or just good execution that gets Utah points, not 1-on-1 play unless they feel it's a better decision.


I agree with this post. Scrubs added together is tough to beat. (I'm just teasing you seventeen)


----------



## JuX

I'm rooting for the Rox this year's playoffs.


----------



## kisstherim

TMAC is pumped up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeCk4TNG9VU&eurl=


----------



## PriceIsWright

kisstherim said:


> TMAC is pumped up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeCk4TNG9VU&eurl=


Wow Mac got pissed at the end of that video. He was PISSED


----------



## Krimzon

kisstherim said:


> TMAC is pumped up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeCk4TNG9VU&eurl=


T-Mac does look piss at the end of the video. He really wants to get pass the first round. Are we going to see him attacking the basket in all four quarters?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I like it, I'd love to have the AV GIF...."It's on Me!"


----------



## unluckyseventeen

I think McGrady wants to win, a bit. Just a hunch...


----------



## unluckyseventeen

That's right, I bet 1 point on this game.


----------



## bronx43

PriceIsWright said:


> Wow Mac got pissed at the end of that video. He was PISSED


Tmac shouldn't psyche himself out. As long as he plays agressive and smart basketball, the Rockets are in good hands.


----------



## hroz

Damn TMAC was focused and he was pissed.

He wants this bad. He *can* get through I know he *can* get through. Hell he *will* get through


PS if Chuck has missed the warm up does anyone think Juwan should start and Chuck should be used as the supersub off the bench bringing that energy he has?????


----------



## Cornholio

I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Here we go boys...


----------



## hroz

Damn the Magic & Pistons is taking too long...........

Finish the damn game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

foxsports is what I'm watching it on...LET'S GO!!!


----------



## Cornholio

unluckyseventeen said:


> Here we go boys...


May the best team win. :wink:


----------



## Pimped Out

i just placed my late bet


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I like Clyde..."your not nervous, this is your job"


----------



## Cornholio

Finally!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Tmac w/ the no-look! DE FENSE!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Tmac looking @ the fans while he picks the D apart! GO ROCK! 8-0 Run


----------



## Cornholio

8-0!!!!! :yay:


----------



## Pimped Out

damn, deron isnt going to respect rafer's shot at all. and rafer isnt going to give him a reason too


----------



## AllEyezonTX

7-0 run by jazz...ugh


----------



## Cornholio

You can't let Derek Fisher pump fake you...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Luther coming in


----------



## AllEyezonTX

jazz shooting red hot...


----------



## OneBadLT123

Rafer is not doing so good. Who would have thought...

And Yao is missing too many point blank shots. I am not liking this...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

we got a 3! hooray


----------



## OneBadLT123

well, back to back 3's so good job Rafer...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

back 2 back 3's from alston! Tie score


----------



## HB

Giricek was never known for his defense, seems to be doing good so far


----------



## Cornholio

Come on, T-Mac!


----------



## Cornholio

Juwan Clutch :biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"hustle & flow!" J. Howard @ the buzzer!


----------



## Pimped Out

damnit tmac...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Tmac needs to calm down & think positive thoughts


----------



## kisstherim

I hate the ***** centers who are always trying to shoot 3 pters


----------



## OneBadLT123

Utah cant miss


----------



## Cornholio

Where is T-Mac???


----------



## AllEyezonTX

OneBadLT123 said:


> Utah cant miss


seems thats all Tmac knows how to do, so far:no:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I hope we don't have to watch 7 gms of flops


----------



## Cornholio

Luther and Rafer make me angry...


----------



## Pimped Out

Cornholio said:


> Where is T-Mac???


in the land of SUCK!


----------



## Cornholio

Yao with 6 straight pts


----------



## AllEyezonTX

BatMan swoops in to save the poss.!~


----------



## Cornholio

Shane Battier Is Awesome!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Utah better be ready for Tmac in the 2nd half, this is all a wardrobe malfuntion


----------



## OneBadLT123

Rockets must think this is the regular season...


----------



## Cornholio

AllEyezonTX said:


> Utah better be ready for Tmac in the 2nd half, *this is all a wardrobe malfuntion*


I hope it's just that.


----------



## Yao Mania

we're shooting barely over 30% and only down by 3 at the half, so I suppose I shouldn't be too upset. I think T-Mac's giving himself a bit too much pressure, he needs to let the game come to him


----------



## Yao Mania

How does Deron Williams have 8 rebounds already??


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> we're shooting barely over 30% and only down by 3 at the half, so I suppose I shouldn't be too upset. I think T-Mac's giving himself a bit too much pressure, he needs to let the game come to him


Uhh were down 9


----------



## Cornholio

****!


----------



## kisstherim

TMAC 1 pt in 1st half, wow


----------



## Yao Mania

OneBadLT123 said:


> Uhh were down 9


I made my post 3mins before the 1/2 ended 

We can't make shots, we're getting killed on the boards, and we can't stop their offense. That is a formula for defeat.

Our guys need to get their game together.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> I made my post 3mins before the 1/2 ended
> 
> We can't make shots, we're getting killed on the boards, and we can't stop their offense. That is a formula for defeat.
> 
> Our guys need to get their game together.


I think they put wayyyy too much pressure on themselves. Especially Yao and Tmac.


----------



## Krimzon

T-Mac can't get anything in. I bet he is cursing in the locker room.


----------



## Minstrel

AllEyezonTX said:


> I hope we don't have to watch 7 gms of flops


The way the Rockets are looking, perhaps just 4. :brokenhea


----------



## Cornholio

****ing SA Smith! It's all his fault! :biggrin:


----------



## hroz

I thought Deron would destroy us and thats whats going on.

We need to get Juwan on for more minutes than Chuck otherwise we are going to get overrun.

Yao Juwan needs to get rebounding we cant let ourselves get out rebounded by the Jazz. We have only 3 offensive rebounds that needs to improve in the 2nd Half.

PS no idea whats the go with TMAC. Hope TMAC Luther & Batman can find their range.

We need more flow in the offense as well. 
Yao needs to be more aggressive and carry this team. He cant miss those poitn blank shots he was missing before. He needs to go for 3 point plays.

*Pretty much we have to turn everything around in the 2nd half...............*


----------



## Yao Mania

Another guy that needs to get his act together is Luther. 0 pts from him so far, we need his scoring, esp. if T-Mac's not hitting anything.

Big 3Q coming up, I can smell it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

we should start the 2nd like we did the 1st 8-0 run!


----------



## Krimzon

I want to see the Rockets getting their shots in.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

8-2 run...hey hey!


----------



## Yao Mania

Deron hitting his long range shots... guess my plan of making Deron shoot is backfiring.

Boozer's having an off game though, so that's good for us


----------



## Yao Mania

We're not hitting shots, and we have no 2nd shot opportunities - no one outside of Yao has had any offensive rebounds so far

Lead back to 7


----------



## OneBadLT123

This game has got me worried...


----------



## Pimped Out

we finally cut the lead to two. back to 4.


----------



## Yao Mania

Rafer ****ing Alston... unbelievable he keeps jacking up bricks


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Rafer ****ing Alston... unbelievable he keeps jacking up bricks


unbelievable, but expected


----------



## Pimped Out

tmac showing signs of life


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> Rafer ****ing Alston... unbelievable he keeps jacking up bricks


and that's a so wide wide open


----------



## Pimped Out

holy ****. utah blows the 3 on nothing break. boozer needs to dunk that.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Holy ****...

5 on nothing fast break and they blew it....


----------



## Yao Mania

/\ True that

T-Mac's feeling it, FINALLY


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Crank It Up! Clutch City, Baby!


----------



## Cornholio

Even our rim is playing defense. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

HOUSTON WITH THE LEAD!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Krimzon

Yao Ming! :yay:


----------



## hroz

We are in the lead


----------



## kisstherim

Utah missed an unbelievable layup, we lead now:clap2:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Pimped Out said:


> holy ****. utah blows the 3 on nothing break. boozer needs to dunk that.


That was amazing, but fisher looked like he was counting his steps, only to come up short:clap2:


----------



## Pimped Out

Pimped Out said:


> holy ****. utah blows the 3 on nothing break. boozer needs to dunk that.


i meant fisher. boozer missed the follow


----------



## hroz

Cant believe 5 on 1 they dont score............

I will tell you if the Jazz lose this game its going to be a huge shot in the foot for them and their ego will take a dive........


----------



## Pimped Out

offensive foul on fisher. the guy with the most experience on the team is cracking


----------



## Pimped Out

uh-oh, tmac is hold his wrist on that foul. hopefully its nothing.

uh-oh, tmac just schooled giricek


----------



## Theonee

Derek Fisher is a Houston fan. If Jazz lose this game, it is o Derek Fishers shoulders. Two crucial mistakes from him at a turning point.


----------



## Cornholio

T-Mac with the deep two!


----------



## Pimped Out

Tmac Is Scorching!


----------



## Cornholio

Holy ****! T-Mac!!! And Deke with the block!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Amazing, best stretch of Tmac ball I have seen in a LONG time...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Big Block by MT (finger wave)


----------



## kisstherim

:yay: :clap: TMAC 7-8 this quarter


----------



## AllEyezonTX

when Tmac gets the opp. w/ the "head fake" he feeling real good....


----------



## Yao Mania

T-Mac, its on you baby!!! 

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Pimped Out

i love it when tmac rises up and hits nothing but the back of the iron. its so pretty


----------



## Krimzon

T-Mac is on fire. :clap:


----------



## Minstrel

Wow. It's really just a matter of time with McGrady. Eventually, he's going to take over.


----------



## Pimped Out

boozer is making his fair share of posters today


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Cornholio said:


> I hope it's just that.


Tracy "New Socks" McGrady:yay:


----------



## OneBadLT123

we have got to keep this tempo into and through the 4th


----------



## Cornholio

Where's the ****in foul, refs??!!


----------



## Cornholio

Yao with 24 pts, 13 reb


----------



## Theonee

Lol at Jazz, attempting a 3 pointer on 3-2 situation.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao owns Okur tonight. Game's far from over though...


----------



## Pimped Out

juwan has 6 points right now, tying him for 3rd on the team and making him the only bench player who has scored. that is bad.


----------



## Theonee

Yao Mania said:


> Yao owns Okur tonight. Game's far from over though...


Yao owns every big man in the NBA.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"great call, ref" - I always feel funny inside saying that


----------



## Pimped Out

AllEyezonTX said:


> "great call, ref" - I always feel funny inside saying that


i never think "great call." i just think "'bout ****ing time"


----------



## AllEyezonTX

has Head scored? the 4th is always $$ for him


----------



## Pimped Out

p.s. im happy all of our posters didnt just venture over to the playoff board. i hate that board.


----------



## Cornholio

Finally, Rafer!!


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> p.s. im happy all of our posters didnt just venture over to the playoff board. i hate that board.


What's so bad about the playoff board? We actually have a lot of non-Houston fans rooting for us!

Rafer FINALLY hits one trey, after missing his last 10 or so


----------



## Pimped Out

not a great play by head, but cant argue with the results


----------



## Cornholio

AllEyezonTX said:


> has Head scored? the 4th is always $$ for him


:worthy: Luther!


----------



## Yao Mania

AllEyezonTX said:


> has Head scored? the 4th is always $$ for him


Nope, but he's doing all the other little things well, no TOs from him so far this game.

GREAT game plan against Boozer tonight, take away his post presence and make him work his midrange game.


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> What's so bad about the playoff board? We actually have a lot of non-Houston fans rooting for us!
> 
> Rafer FINALLY hits one trey, after missing his last 10 or so


lets just say there arent any stupid people on the rockets board, but the same thing cant be said site wide


----------



## AllEyezonTX

How does Howard miss that one? ugh


----------



## Yao Mania

Luther is $$
Only 6pt lead, but I feel we have the momentum


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Cornholio said:


> :worthy: Luther!


:lol: :lol: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania

Fisher's back in, woohoo!


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Mania said:


> Fisher's back in, woohoo!


:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out

tmac is still feeling it


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Okur hand may be hurt


----------



## AllEyezonTX

the crowd shout MVP, but it should be for Yao


----------



## kisstherim

wow, wow, TMAC:worthy:


----------



## Cornholio

AllEyezonTX said:


> the crowd shout MVP, but it should be for Yao


Yao & T-Mac = Co-MVPs :cheers:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"Papa" Hayes w/ the strip of Boozer


----------



## Yao Mania

This is our formula for winning: Yao takes over early, T-Mac comes through during crunch time.

T-Mac's 2nd half, a thing of beauty


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Cornholio said:


> Yao & T-Mac = Co-MVPs :cheers:



that works:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

The Block by T-Mac!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Bill Walton calls Tmac Chuck Hayes on that block....get a clue, ol' man


----------



## Pimped Out

i just realized rafer is close to a trip-dub. if he gets it, it might be one of the least impressive trip-dubs in a long time


----------



## hroz

LOL I gotta say Deron is MVP of this game but Yao & TMAC have just stepped up especially in the second half.


----------



## Cornholio

Luther should had hold to the ball on that one


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> i just realized rafer is close to a trip-dub. if he gets it, it might be one of the least impressive trip-dubs in a long time


His stats are so deceiving. He's shot almost as many 3s as the entire Utah team this game.

Luther's gone cold as well. C'mon guys lets put this away!


----------



## kisstherim

hahaha, 3 offensive rebounds in a row


----------



## Yao Mania

Fisher redeeming himself, Utah not going to bed yet...


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Mania said:


> Fisher redeeming himself, Utah not going to bed yet...


They're just trying to get some momentum for the next game.


----------



## Pimped Out

im really surprised utah didnt just foul on that last possession. they let tmac take 16 seconds off the clock then foul him on a lay up attempt. they dont have time to let the rockets dribble out the clock like that.


----------



## Yao Mania

Game 1 is ours! :banana:

Disappointing performance from the Utah frontcourt, we can't expect Booz and Okur to struggle like that again. Great to see T-Mac step it up after the ugly 1st half. And Yao owns, period.


----------



## kisstherim

geez, they are still fouling :raised_ey


----------



## OneBadLT123

Man, what an amazing 2nd half. Run after run, and stop after stop. This is the best performance of Tmac (1st half aside) I have seen in a long time. Amazing


----------



## Krimzon

:yay: Rockets wins Game 1! :yay:


----------



## Cornholio

1 down...3 to go


----------



## hroz

LOL cant belive the difference from the 1st and 2nd Halves..............

Game 1 is ours baby


----------



## AllEyezonTX

one down....I'm proud of this team tonight, so far just like I've planned. Not including the slow star from Tmac. We're ready for Gm. 2, Hayes was great...Utah a great Rb team (*hint* will help us in the long run). That win goes to my GrandMother (I lost her recently):gopray:


----------



## bronx43

AllEyezonTX said:


> one down....I'm proud of this team tonight, so far just like I've planned. Not including the slow star from Tmac. We're ready for Gm. 2, Hayes was great...Utah a great Rb team (*hint* will help us in the long run). That win goes to my GrandMother (I lost her recently):gopray:


Sorry for your loss Eyez. I've recently lost my grandmother also.


----------



## PriceIsWright

AllEyezonTX said:


> one down....I'm proud of this team tonight, so far just like I've planned. Not including the slow star from Tmac. We're ready for Gm. 2, Hayes was great...Utah a great Rb team (*hint* will help us in the long run). That win goes to my GrandMother (I lost her recently):gopray:


<3. Much love.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

this win helped, no doubt! Hayes didn't seem 100% focused out there, he had some moments...maybe the baby?

Espn just said, "houston is the most underated 50 win team in the L"


----------



## Yao Mania

AllEyezonTX said:


> one down....I'm proud of this team tonight, so far just like I've planned. Not including the slow star from Tmac. We're ready for Gm. 2, Hayes was great...Utah a great Rb team (*hint* will help us in the long run). That win goes to my GrandMother (I lost her recently):gopray:


Condolences as well. Hope Houston can pull off the series for us all :cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123

One negative I want to pay particular attention too

We have got to stop Utah on the offensive glass. They had plenty of 2nd chance opportunities and points in this game. Now I saw why they were the best O-rebounding team in the L


----------



## Cornholio

AllEyezonTX said:


> one down....I'm proud of this team tonight, so far just like I've planned. Not including the slow star from Tmac. We're ready for Gm. 2, Hayes was great...Utah a great Rb team (*hint* will help us in the long run). That win goes to my GrandMother (I lost her recently):gopray:


Sorry to hear that. Condolences as well.


----------



## OneBadLT123

And in celebration of this win, REP for all I haven't given to already


----------



## @[email protected]

still a long way to go, hope our guys keep this intensity!


----------



## hroz

AllEyezonTX

My condolences. hope you & your family is getting through it.


----------



## hroz

I dont know how far we can go in the playoffs with Rafer playing 47mins..........

Or without a third offensive contributor in a game..........


----------



## bronx43

On a lighter note... is it just me, or was that Derek Fisher missed layup (and subsequent failure to put it back) the saddest thing you've seen in the NBA?


----------



## darkballa

hIGHLIGHTS VIDEO?


----------



## Hakeem

Yao Mania said:


> Disappointing performance from the Utah frontcourt, we can't expect Booz and Okur to struggle like that again. Great to see T-Mac step it up after the ugly 1st half. And Yao owns, period.


I wasn't as impressed with Yao. He didn't seem as aggressive as he should be offensively, and he just looked tired. But his defense on Boozer was again brilliant. I can't believe how good he is at guarding these power forwards. It doesn't make sense.

T-Mac was stunning. I wasn't too worried in the first half. He played well, creating for others.

What is worrying, though, is the continued poor shooting of Battier and Alston. And Alston was pathetic in his forays into the paint.


----------



## kisstherim

Fisher's layup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt-pqstxyHI


----------



## Yao Mania

Hakeem said:


> I wasn't as impressed with Yao. He didn't seem as aggressive as he should be offensively, and he just looked tired. But his defense on Boozer was again brilliant. I can't believe how good he is at guarding these power forwards. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> T-Mac was stunning. I wasn't too worried in the first half. He played well, creating for others.
> 
> What is worrying, though, is the continued poor shooting of Battier and Alston. And Alston was pathetic in his forays into the paint.


That's the thing, I thought Yao'd have trouble with Okur and Boozer but he did a great job with them, and was the only one grabbing boards for us in the 1st half. Nothing impressive but he kept us in the game by keeping it simple until T-Mac got going.


----------



## Yao Mania

Highlights:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PU2cS-pdbI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PU2cS-pdbI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

By the way this is the first playoff win for Battier I believe, so congrats to him!


----------



## Legend-Like

Oh man what a game. T-mac you are a *GOD*


----------



## Krimzon

bronx43 said:


> On a lighter note... is it just me, or was that Derek Fisher missed layup (and subsequent failure to put it back) the saddest thing you've seen in the NBA?


It's one of the saddest thing I've ever seen. It happens.


----------



## ThaShark316

What up yall...I miss this board...i'm a be here for game 2 no doubt...i was on realgm and clutchfans for some of the game, but it's hard to type on boards when you're nervous as hell lol....great win for us...and i KNOW we takin gm 2....got dammit lets go!!


----------



## Yao Mania

ThaShark316 said:


> What up yall...I miss this board...i'm a be here for game 2 no doubt...i was on realgm and clutchfans for some of the game, but it's hard to type on boards when you're nervous as hell lol....great win for us...and i KNOW we takin gm 2....got dammit lets go!!


what? how there you leave us to go post over there!! This is where the best Houston fans are at!


----------



## HayesFan

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqIQ8SgEX98"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yqIQ8SgEX98" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## yaontmac

LOOKS LIKE WE THE BEST TEAM IN TEXAS TONIGHT :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## CrackerJack

yaontmac said:


> LOOKS LIKE WE THE BEST TEAM IN TEXAS TONIGHT :clap2: :clap2:


its great seein the other two stumble, especially at the same time


----------



## hroz

LOL its true great to be the side in Texas.

But...........I hope Spurs can knock the Suns off so I am hoping the Spurs do go through. Or the Suns stumble to someone else.


----------



## kisstherim

Don't we need a thread for each game or we just post in the same thread for this whole series?


----------



## Cornholio

kisstherim said:


> Don't we need a thread for each game or we just post in the same thread for this whole series?


I don't know. I made the thread thinking for the whole series.


----------



## Cornholio

*Preview for Game 2*

Utah's Derek Fisher understands the danger in trying to contain Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady in the hope other Rockets won't score.

The Jazz guard was one of the "others'' who stepped up when teams employed that tactic against Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant during the Los Angeles Lakers' run of three straight titles from 2000-2002.

Yao and McGrady carried the load in Houston's 84-75 win over the Jazz in Game 1, but as the teams prepare for Game 2 on Monday, Fisher knows overlooking the Rockets' other weapons could be dangerous.

"I think it's just difficult when you decide that you're going just wipe two guys out and allow everyone else to play,'' Fisher said. "They're in the NBA also. They may not be as talented as Tracy or Yao, but they're good basketball players.''

The Rockets haven't won a playoff series win since 1997, and the Jazz, in the postseason for the first time since 2003, haven't won one since 2000.

Fisher remembers his time in Los Angeles when he averaged 8.4 points and almost three assists in the finals. In the 2002 finals sweep of New Jersey, he connected on 8 of 12 3-point attempts.

"I made a living myself playing around two guys that people thought you could just guard those two and leave everybody else open,'' he said. "Guys are good enough in this league to make you pay.''

The Rockets' only double-digit scoring Saturday came from Yao (28) and McGrady (23). But Rafer Alston (13.3), Shane Battier (10.1) and Luther Head (10.9) all averaged more than 10 points a game during the regular season.

"These guys are not bad players around these two,'' Fisher said. "That's why they've had the success they've had this season. So it's important that we focus a lot of our attention toward the two best players, but we can't just leave guys open for wide-open shots and expect to win.''

Alston, who was 3-of-10 from 3-point range in Game 1, knows he has to score when he's open because of a double team on Yao or McGrady.

"They are going to make a conscious effort to stay on Yao and Tracy and make guys like myself and Luther and Shane beat them,'' Alston said. "They were leaving me a lot. I was left alone.''

He's hoping to see more of that in Game 2.

"I'm capable of knocking down five or six in a game,'' he said. "They're going to take their chance with me shooting the ball from beyond the arc.''

McGrady, who is winless in five career playoff series, said things will be difficult if Houston's role players don't step up when he's being trapped.

"If we're not knocking down shots then they're going to continue to do that and it takes the ball out of my hands,'' he said. "It's very important that when they trap like that we're knocking down shots so they can go to something else.''

The seven-time All-Star struggled en route to a one-point first-half performance Saturday before scoring 16 points in the third quarter to lead Houston to its come-from-behind win. After the game, he blamed his poor start on nerves and admitted his palms were sweaty as he drove to the Toyota Center for the game.

McGrady said the anxiety is behind him and that there will be no similar problems in Game 2.

"It's real big for us to get out to a great start tomorrow,'' he said. "We got the first-game jitters out of the way, so now it's time to play our basketball for four quarters.''

Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy thinks Houston's slow start Saturday may have been a product of being burdened by outside expectations.

"Sometimes you want something so bad it has a negative impact,'' he said. "Instead of seeing it as a great opportunity, I thought we were very discombobulated. We're going to have to have the right level of intensity and be emotionally solid so that you can play poised, efficient basketball.''

Utah coach Jerry Sloan was concerned about the mind-set of his team as well, but for a different reason. He said some of his younger players got too worked up for Game 1 and that there was no way for him to talk them down.

"Some of those guys were ready to play at noon,'' he said. "I told them and tried to explain to them, but they've got to learn on their own. The game doesn't start until 8:30 and that's the only time you want to get yourself pumped up to play.''


----------



## OneBadLT123

kisstherim said:


> Don't we need a thread for each game or we just post in the same thread for this whole series?


Lets make anothe GT so its easier to keep track of our comments here


----------



## bronx43

For some reason, I'm afraid of AK47 tonight...


----------



## unluckyseventeen

bronx43 said:


> For some reason, I'm afraid of AK47 tonight...


Bahahaha... if Sloan even puts him on the floor. I've never seen a player so mismanaged.


----------



## hroz

Damn the second game is going to be awesome, guess I will have to wait for the 3rd though. But yeah cant wait to see what Yao and TMAC bring.

PSYeah I reckon we need a new game thread?

PPS when do I collect on my winnnings????????????


----------



## Krimzon

I have a feeling the Rockets are going to win again. It will be another close game.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Okur and the offensive rebounding worry me tonight...


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Game 2 is always the tough one, but if Tmac/Yao come out working as 1.....were good!


----------



## Pimped Out

i have a bad feeling about this game.

i also had a bad feeling about game 1 though. sadly i wasnt impressed enough on saturday to make me feel better tonight.


----------



## Block

There's a new GT for game 2, check it out


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Stat wise we don't look good on paper in Game 2's....Lost last 5 out of 6


----------



## Cornholio

OT: how many posts per page do you guys have?


----------



## kisstherim

When will the lame Piston-Magic game be over?


----------



## Legend-Like

God I wish I could go to a Rockets game.


----------



## Cornholio

*2007 Playoffs Game 4*


*[2-1]*


*ChernoBowl
Saturday, 4/28
9:30 PM CST
ESPN, FSNSW*​


----------



## kisstherim

Hey,Cornholio, it's time to make Game 4 thread now :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

kisstherim said:


> Hey,Cornholio, it's time to make Game 4 thread now :biggrin:


I think I pressed the wrong button. :biggrin:


----------

